# L.O. 304 ” Ellen II



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys This vessel was a Danish boat which went into LO registration during WW2..I have her details in Denmark pre WW2 E. 280 "Ellen" Built in 1907 w / Frederikssund Shipyard, Frederikssund 
Call Sign: NRJS-OWGF - 22.95 tons gross 
1916-20. A / S North Sea c / o C. Breinholt, Esbjerg 
1920-23. A / S North Sea c / o O.Wilhelmsen, Esbjerg 
1923-30. N.P.Jensen, Esbjerg 
1940. Cutter registered in London number L.O. 304 "Ellen II" 
p.g.a. war 
1930-46. F.C.Krammer, Esbjerg

And then I have nothing ..Does any one know anything about her after WW2 ,,Did she stay in the UK??? All help greatly appreciated


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

ELLEN II was transferred to Ministry of War Transport (MOWT) in 1940 and is registered as 'a prize - now British'. Her details are given as ex Danish, wood built Frederiksund 1907 (though 1903 recorded elsewhere) 16net. Registered at London (LO304) on 27.6.1940 with O.N.167580. From 5.1940 to 1.1942 she was employed on Degaussing service and from then until the end of the war on miscellaneous naval duties. She was still in ownership of MOWT in 1946 but no longer recorded in 1947.
Sorry nothing else.
Gil.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Gill ..many thanks for this .I ill try my Danish records again to see if she went back to Denmark ,but my initial look was negative ..Thanks again ..really appreciated


----------

